
Leading AI researchers boycott killer robot university - nl
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/4/17196818/ai-boycot-killer-robots-kaist-university-hanwha
======
notjtrig
Maybe the wars between the robots will see with less casualties, but then
again the only use of the atomic bomb on civilians is hearlded as saving
lives, so I doubt it.

